# Scooters



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Spotted today in Carnaby Street  especially for Roy and MarkF


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Scoots I would love an old Lambo (if anyone has a cheapy) I do wish the owners would dress appropriate to their age though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I dare you to tell the big old unit in the second photo to dress his age :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A street full of heavyset bald guys. Sort of looks like a clone convention. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like they were having a sale at the Ben Sherman store.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Philz said:


> I do wish the owners would dress appropriate to their age though.


Surely it's no different to people getting all dolled up for Goodwood Revival etc? :to_become_senile:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the pics John, some very nice scooters in them, The "turquoise" Lambretta in pic 1 looks like Roy's!

There are many types of scooter rider and fashions, most I don't like, but Ben Sherman is coolio and some of those blokes need to get into the shop and spend! I would not be seen riding my scooter dressed like those guys.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I would not be seen riding my scooter dressed like those guys.


When *are* we going to see a pic of you on your scotter? :huh:

Come on Mark, I'd love to see this. :yes:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I would not be seen riding my scooter dressed like those guys.
> ...


Ok, I'll see what I can do, if it warms up this week and I can find a coffee shop to pose outside of, I'll get one up.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Philz said:


> .... I do wish the owners would dress appropriate to their age though.


I can only see two wearing the 'regulation' ex-MOD Parka (left in top photo) - most look like overweight ex-skinheads. 

No sign of the (slim-fitting) Mod Cut suits or 'Pork Pie' hats, either. :rofl:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh dear!

They look a state..not quite pulling anything in particular off..they dont even look very tough, just fat.

Lovely scooters though :yes:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

nah you don't want one of them things with gears and clutches and things you want one of these:










*500**CC* of twist and go power lol lol :man_in_love:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Been there, it's no substitute for the real deal. 










I had wanted an auto for a long time but after very short lived ownership of a Majesty 250 and a T-Max, they are not for me, (tho' can't rule out changing my mind again) tbh I think they can replace my motorbike but not my vintage scooter, no charm and that's what it's about for me.

PS Please note the lack of stickers, adornments, "themes" or mirrors! It does now have a black "Gran Lusso" above the rear light that I had laser cut to original 1962 font.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Been there, it's no substitute for the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh i looked at getting another bike and almost bought a new guzzi 750 but i just like the sheer convenience of it(loads of storage space under the seat for instance,weather protection,just twist n go etc). there does seem to be more and more bikers falling for them.

diddy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Been there, it's no substitute for the real deal.


Nope. :no: I'm sorry, Mark, but cool peeps ride (or rode) *Lambretta*'s. :man_in_love:

This was my then girlfriend, Taffy - more years back than I care to remember.


















Hers was an Li150 Special - fitted with Wal Phillips fuel injector, Ancillotti box, etc.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

diddy said:


> tbh i looked at getting another bike and almost bought a new guzzi 750 but i just like the sheer convenience of it(loads of storage space under the seat for instance,weather protection,just twist n go etc). there does seem to be more and more bikers falling for them.
> 
> diddy


Yes they are blurring the lines now, like the big Honda thingy. Majesty 250 was too lardy and slow, T-Max not enough luggage space, although both were comfier for long distances than any large capacity bike I've owned. My cousin in Oz has a Burgman 650, would like to try out one of those one day.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Nope. :no: I'm sorry, Mark, but cool peeps ride (or rode) *Lambretta*'s. :man_in_love:


I am have zero interest in Lambretta's surprisingly, they just don't do it for me.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jimmy definitely did the right thing in Quadrophenia: 



 :rofl2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I am have zero interest in Lambretta's surprisingly, they just don't do it for me.


I just :heart: this advert though. Beautiful language as well :yes:.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

had a lambretta 125 in the sixties and here where i now live in torrevieja in spain a few guys have started a scooter club. reving their teens no doubt!! still wouldn't like to mess with any of the guys in the photos. all look like badly dressed doormen to me


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Been there, it's no substitute for the real deal.
> ...


Now we're talking... My 'special' was a 1966 Series 3 TV200 with aforesaid Wal Phillips fuel injector and Ancilotti exhaust. Never got on with the fuel injector, though... it always seemed great in the dead of night (unlike my lights!) but during the day when the air was turbulent it just didn't seem to do things for me.. Eventually it got swapped out for an Amal carb which was much better. I loved the rasping noise from that yellow Ancilotti box, though...

Locally the 'mirror' thing didn't really take off ... the most we ever got around to was front and back crash bars, back rest and spare wheel carrier. Possibly two mirrors on the front crash bars, but stickers, bullseyes, spotlamps and so on just weren't cool.

I must have had a dozen or so Lambrettas (wouldn't be seen dead on a Vespa) between 1969 and 1975 before moving on to bikes. As the size of my belly and ar5e increased so has the engine capacity of the bike - I now ride a Honda Blackbird!!

Rob


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> Now we're talking... My 'special' was a 1966 Series 3 TV200 with aforesaid Wal Phillips fuel injector and Ancilotti exhaust. Never got on with the fuel injector, though... it always seemed great in the dead of night (unlike my lights!) but during the day when the air was turbulent it just didn't seem to do things for me.. Eventually it got swapped out for an Amal carb which was much better. I loved the rasping noise from that yellow Ancilotti box, though...
> 
> Locally the 'mirror' thing didn't really take off ... the most we ever got around to was front and back crash bars, back rest and spare wheel carrier. Possibly two mirrors on the front crash bars, but stickers, bullseyes, spotlamps and so on just weren't cool.


We didn't go in for the (front) chrome look much, either - just 'Florida' side-bars and backrest:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> One-time Lambretta owner - GT225 with 30mm Amal, Wildcat Dykes piston, Ancillotti big-bore box, etc. :grin:


I think the main reason 'Taffy' decided to get her own scooter (apart from being very strong willed) ....

was that she soon got fed up of the 30mm Amal spraying excess fuel over her shoes and tights. :rofl:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

About 1985? ish not sure exactly a mate went on a run on his lambretta LI 150 to Clacton, as was normal for him He'd spent an absolute fortune 'doing it up' all cosmetic though (much of it chromed at Zachrome at great expense) anyway just outside he was stopped by the police as his exhaust began blowing really badly, he was made to park it up and not ride it...now anyone else would have gone and got it fixed but not Brian he went and got totaly wasted all weekend, returning Monday morning to get the scooter he found it wouldn't start so he found a safe location and locked it up vowing to return the following weekend to pick it up in the works van.

On arriving the folowing weekend he found just the frame attatched(it had been totally stripped) to the bollard with a note from the police asking for the removal of the obstruction or face a fine, so he had to take it home..I should have gone but my Douglas 125 had been playing up again because I'd spent it on show not go...oh the stupidty of youth, I sold the Douglas to a mate for Â£25 worth of beer tokens and bought an air cooled Yamaha RD 125 aircooled twin(pre restriction) a few weeks later(off Brian who'd got bored of it and had more money than sense) much to the annoyance of the local constabulary!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Scooter Heaven

Lambrettas for their looks, Vespas for their reliability.

In my day (early 70s), both were ubercool

scooterboy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Scooter Heaven
> 
> Lambrettas Vespas for their looks *and *Vespas for their reliability.
> 
> ...




I can beat your pal Stefano, I chained my Honda Dominator to a the basement window bars of a hotel in Amsterdam (Hotel Armada) in the mid '90's and had to leave it. I eventually found it again a decade later in....................... Norfolk.  I loved that bike (owned it 3 times) but stupidly sold it to a guy in York , I email him periodically but he won't sell it back.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Some really spooky stuff going on around me just lately, real twylight zone stuff, got a msg at16.45 today offering me my Dominator back.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember hiring a Lambo on a Jersey holiday and being rabbit punched in the back of the neck by the 710's skid lid peak when I braked hard! :taz:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I remember hiring a Lambo on a Jersey holiday ....


I presume you mean a Lambretta, rather than a Lamborghini, Mike. :grin: 40mph speed limit and all that.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Scooter fans probably know this already.

Vespa link

Lambretta link


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no real reason for resurrecting this thread other than I've just added this smiley :biker:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I wondered why it had popped up again, more likely the age of bikers in here will need this smiley


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> no real reason for resurrecting this thread other than I've just added this smiley :biker:


Paul, that smiley looks more like it`s riding an original Suzuki RV125 then a scooter...










Way cooler then any scooter B)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well it looks more like a red honda quad to me but I thought what the heck, near as we're gonna get

watch out for more smilies soon, some of them are hidden







ldman:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Way cooler then any scooter B)


Ha ha ha, bloody monkey bike.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Way cooler then any scooter B)
> ...


No Mark, this is a Monkey Bike...










Which is also way cooler then a scooter


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> well it looks more like a red honda quad to me but I thought what the heck, near as we're gonna get
> 
> watch out for more smilies soon, some of them are hidden
> 
> ...


 Sounds interesting but what do you mean by hidden? & where did you find that one of Mel? :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No Mark, this is a Monkey Bike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac, it's just not possible, nothing is more coolio than my Vespa. :inlove:










Actually, I wouldn't mind having a monkey bike. h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oooh! a new one just for me?

So I've got :weed: and now ldman:

Don't like scooters, scare me sh*tless like most two wheel things, I mean God would have vdesigned them with four wheels and a roll cage to protect us from harm, scooters and bikes are tools of the :vampire: surely?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sounds interesting but what do you mean by hidden?


There are a load of emoticons on the forums default list that are not "clickable" ie they are not on drop down list you get but they are still usable by enclosing within colons. When I add new ones I can opt to make them "clickable" or keep them hidden

eg this is there, I've no idea why!

:tomcat:



> & where did you find that one of Mel? :lol:


believe it or not it was on a Christian forum h34r: it's either god or Moses can't remember which!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:scooter:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting but what do you mean by hidden?
> ...


Yesssssssss :tomcat: woooohooooo......I like this one


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

How about :vulcan:

Bugger....c'mon......we gotta have a Vulcan smiley....if only to scare the Tomcats away


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I can't find a decent Vespa/smiley, did find this tho' and I like it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> There are a load of emoticons on the forums default list that are not "clickable" ie they are not on drop down list you get but they are still usable by enclosing within colons. When I add new ones I can opt to make them "clickable" or keep them hidden


Is there a chance we could have a list of the code for the icons? :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No :tongue2: msl:

(2nd one is a hidden one :lol


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

like that as well - choices/decisions

:weed: or ldman: or msl: - - Ooooh! why not all three? fftopic2:


----------



## pauljen (Jun 5, 2011)

Just had a look at those pics.

I find it all a bit sad.

Seeing these grown men all dressed up reminds me of when I used to wear my favourite teams

football kit, although I'm pleased to say that I had grown out of this by the age of about 12.


----------

